

Ask HN: Any shops/devs offering NodeJs App Development? - bglenn09

I'm looking to have a small, straight-forward, data-driven web application and mobile optimized site/application developed and was wondering if it wasn't too premature to do something like this in nodejs.  If not, are there any consulting shops or developers on here that would be interested in such a project?
======
kls
Drop me an email in my profile, we are not taking work right now, but I have a
developer who just came off a project and has some time between projects, if
it is small enough we may be able to fit you in. We are a strong JavaScript
and mobile shop of Independent freelancers. Even if we can't help due to
scheduling conflicts, I can help you find the right person.

